# Was kann man im Zimmer noch einbauen?



## PhoenixEX (23. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neulich meinen Gamer PC geholt
Und auch ne coole Tastatur und Maus mit Beleuchtung
Meine Frage:

Gibt es evntuell noch ein paar Sachen, die man in seinen Zimmer einbauen kann?
Sprich, wie kann ich in einen Gamer Zimmer alles einbauen?
Sowas wie Belichtung etc..., damit es im Zimmer noch "krasser" aussehen würde
Bin auch verschiedene Kommentare gespannt
Danke


----------



## Thallassa (23. September 2014)

Einen Altar, um Jungfrauen drauf zu opfern - kann man auch super ausleuchten


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Einen Altar, um Jungfrauen drauf zu opfern - kann man auch super ausleuchten


 


Kannst dir wenn du auf bunt stehst noch RGB LED Bänder unter das Bett oder hinter deinen PC Monitor oder Fernsehr kleben


----------



## hodenbussard (23. September 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Einen Altar, um Jungfrauen drauf zu opfern - kann man auch super ausleuchten



Da plädiere ich auch für


----------



## goern (23. September 2014)

Da gibt's unzählige Sachen.
LED Stripes, Cubes die die Farbe wechseln (gibt es in klein- Hockergröße) etc.


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Einen Altar, um Jungfrauen drauf zu opfern - kann man auch super ausleuchten


Da macht man doch andere Sachen, mit denen... Macht mehr Spaß als sich mit Satan und der Mordkommission rumzuschlagen 

Zum Thema: was ich auch vorhab sind RGB Stripes hinter Bett und Schreibtisch. Gutes Stimmungslicht beim Zocken, Fernsehschauen, oder bei artgerechtem Umgang mit den oben erwähnten Jungfrauen 

(Sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen^^)


----------



## MatzeRRR (23. September 2014)

Fernseher/Monitor mit ner Wandhalterung befestigen. Da dann RGB LEDs hinter.
Was ich bei mir praktisch finde, ein Kühlschrank in PC Nähe. Bei langen Onlinepartien sehr praktisch da man nicht ständig im TS darauf hinweisen muss, dass man sich fix nen Bier holt


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

MatzeRRR schrieb:


> Was ich bei mir praktisch finde, ein Kühlschrank in PC Nähe. Bei langen Onlinepartien sehr praktisch da man nicht ständig im TS darauf hinweisen muss, dass man sich fix nen Bier holt


 
Noch praktischer ist es im PC Sessel ein Klo einzubauen. So spart man sich beim Gamen den Gang zur Toilette.


----------



## dsdenni (23. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Noch praktischer ist es im PC Sessel ein Klo einzubauen. So spart man sich beim Gamen den Gang zur Toilette.



Man kann auch übertreiben


----------



## PhoenixEX (23. September 2014)

HAHAHAH
Das mit den LED klingt ja schonmal gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

> praktischer ist es im PC Sessel ein Klo einzubauen


 Braucht man nicht da gibt es spezielle Hosen die einen 12 Ender gepflegt ausbremsen.
 Welches Genre zockst du denn bevorzugt? Man könnte so etwas als Anhaltspunkt nehmen


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Welches Genre zockst du denn bevorzugt? Man könnte so etwas als Anhaltspunkt nehmen


 
Mom! Schüssel!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. September 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mom! Schüssel!



Hatte ich gerade auch im Kopf


----------



## shadie (24. September 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Hatte ich gerade auch im Kopf


 
Dito


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2014)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> HAHAHAH
> Das mit den LED klingt ja schonmal gut


Da gibts ne Menge: 
Tetris Lampe - 24h Lieferung | getDigital
Space Invader Wandaufkleber - 24h Lieferung | getDigital
Große Pac-Man Geist LED Farbwechsel Lampe - 24h Lieferung | getDigital
USB Ghost Lamp - 24h Lieferung | getDigital
Chat Kissen - 24h Lieferung | getDigital
Portal Buchstützen - 24h Lieferung | getDigital


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2014)

Space Invader würde ich mir selbst als Schablone anfertigen und an die Wand pinseln, man könnte auch den einen oder anderen Spieletitel groß an die Wand pinseln


----------



## T-Drive (24. September 2014)

Wenn Raum und Budget es zulässt wäre ne

Jukebox

net übel für Sound und Licht. Raptore lässt grüssen


----------



## tsd560ti (24. September 2014)

Ich hab so nen 7Meter Gartenlichtschlauch drinliegen. 
Irgendwie starahlt das hinterm Schreibtisch hoch an die Decke und bündelt sich zu einem Streifen am Giebel, also ist echt ganz geil.
Blau, wie blaue Augen...


----------



## watercooled (24. September 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mom! Schüssel!


 
Ich glaube da dachte jeder dran 

@TE: Wandhalterung, Playseat, Glaselemente mit LED´s kombinieren, evt ein kleiner Zimmerbrunnen, usw.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. September 2014)

Plakate am besten auch nen paar, guck aber mal nach welchen aus so nem Stoff wie ne Plane, also was reißfestes.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2014)

Sandkasten, Hüpfburg oder was nettes von Fisher Greis?


----------

